# os nossos aniversarios meteopt



## stormy (26 Mar 2009 às 18:35)

boas tardes
decidi abrir este topico para, cada um de nos, celebrar um dos momentos mais felizes das nossas vidas.....o dia em que entraram neste belo forum
a minha vez será no proximo agosto


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 11:03)

A ideia é gira! 
É como se fosse um duplo aniversário. 
Mas tenho ainda muito a esperar; Janeiro de 2010!


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 04:18)

Fazer história num espaço como este certamente cria um certo orgulho naqueles que já por algum tempo lhe são leais e dedicam a sua atenção.
Muitos e valiosos serão os registos de tais e que desta forma deixam provas acerca de algo em que acreditam como fazendo parte das suas vidas.
Acho louvável esta iniciativa.


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2010 às 11:44)

Resolvi deixar aqui este comentário como celebração da minha milésima mensagem!


Já frequento esta casa desde Setembro de 2006 e não há dia onde não venha espreitar como está arrumada!


Obrigado a todos pela companhia... e até aos 2000!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2010 às 09:30)

Exelente tópico
Eu faço "anos" aqui no fórum em Junho.
Irei fazer um ano em que estou nesta maravilhosa casa.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2010 às 10:12)

Fiz um ano de inscrição no já bem passado dia de 15 de Abril e a primeira mensagem foi no dia 18 de Abril de há um ano.

Viva o fórum MeteoPt.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 18:29)

Fez no dia 06 deste mês, 1 ano que estou nesta "casa".


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 09:08)

Fez na passada quarta-feira, dia 14 de Abril, 2 anos da minha "inscrição2 no fórum, e faz hoje 2 anos da 1ª mensagem.

Obrigado MeteoPt!


----------

